# Baby with Tourniquet



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I noticed a baby with tourniquet around her leg and another around one of her toes that wasn't there last night. It's very swollen and red. I'm not sure what's wrapped around her leg, some kind of clear fiber. The cage has been cleaned out and no other kits are exhibiting any signs of tourniquets.

I gently rubbed her leg with a warm, wet paper towel to try and loosen it. I used a pair of tweezers, carefully, but I don't think they worked very well. I have a little nailbrush with soft but sturdy fibers and tried that out too. Lastly, I ran her leg under warm water in the sink. I think I may have gotten the one from around her hind leg off, the area the fiber was around doesn't look as constricted but her leg also doesn't look any better yet. I'd really like to be able to fix it so if anyone has tips on how to remove a tourniquet, I'd love to know. I'd rather not have to cull her but right now it looks like I might have to.

Here's what her leg looks like: http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... g.html?o=0


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You could Waite a a couple of days and see if it improves however to me it looks like the toes have started to die off. It's the issues with tourniquets they cut off the bloom supply and if not removed in time the limb dies and breaks down starting from the tips first. 
If it was mine I would put it down I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm going too. Wish I'd noticed it sooner but at least I can make sure it never happens again. Thanks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd slightly differ on the potential outcome when it comes to toes, feet, and tails.They often wither and drop off or once reaching the withered stage can be snipped off and the injured goes on to make a full recovery.The younger the better for a good outcome.If a doe had removed a tail or foot from a nestling it wouldn't be too much of a shocker I feel.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

That's good to hear, I haven't culled her yet and her leg is surprisingly looking quite a bit better. It's not as inflamed and her toes have more color in them. Thanks.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Just wanted to put in an update on the baby and her leg. Her toes for whatever reason fused together and the tips fell off along with the single toe on her upper paw. That aside, she's healthy and growing. Pictures in the link include how her leg has progressed up to this day. Side note, I aptly named her Tourniquet.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent looks good.Over here prior to the banning of the docking of dogs tails, you used to put a band on them to achieve it or just cut off with a sharp pair of scissors.Lambs/pigs tails and the castration of foals,lambs,kids, calfs etc are still achieved with bands.Sounds awful but I guess recovery must be clean and rapid.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah that's what I was planning on doing if her leg didn't heal naturally, as morbid as that sounds. Luckily it didn't come to that. I'll be making sure something like this doesn't occur again though.


----------

